# plastic surgery - curiosity



## the_girlfirend (2 Mar 2009)

Good morning everyone!

I was wondering if it is possible for an applicant to pass the medical exam if she or he had plastic surgery for esthetic purposes only. Like breast implants or anything else...

Also I was wondering if members of the CF are allowed to get plastic surgery for esthetic purposes only... like breast implants, liposuction, facelift...

Thank you very much
Have a nice day


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Hey Girlfriend....
Cosmetic surgery is not something that the CF is particularly interested in financing - but they did finance the sex change surgery of a Sgt that went from Male to Female.

Liposuction - breast implants & facelifts prior to enrollment ?
as long as the surgery was successful - I don't see any particular reason why the CF would reject an applicant.  But they will have to be informed of your medical history - they will have to make sure that there are no complications before they consider enrollment.

Liposuction - breast implants & facelifts afterenrollment ?
Cosmetic things are probably going to be on your own dime - unless there is a pressing psychological reason for them to pay for it.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Cosmetic surgery is not something that the CF is particularly interested in financing - but they did finance the sex change surgery of a Sgt that went from Male to Female.



That was gender reassignment and the reason DND covered it was because OHIP did.  (And for psychological reasons).



			
				geo said:
			
		

> Liposuction - breast implants & facelifts afterenrollment ?
> Cosmetic things are probably going to be on your own dime - unless there is a pressing psychological reason for them to pay for it.



Depends on the circumstances and what the provincial health care would cover.
I have heard of people getting breast augmentation, only to turn around and get a reduction, all covered by DND.  IMHO, that person should have been made to pay for the reversal, much like guys had to pay to get a vasectomy reversed.  (I use past tense as I am not sure if this is still in practice.)


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

As I said Moe... unless there is a pressing psychological reason for them to pay for it.

But if there is a psych reason for it that is already apparent at enrollment, they won't enroll you to start with


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> As I said Moe... unless there is a pressing psychological reason for them to pay for it.
> 
> But if there is a psych reason for it that is already apparent at enrollment, they won't enroll you to start with



Too true.  Unfortunately, some psych issues are not so "apparent" on enrollment.  :


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Ayup - too true.
Then again, if it is a medical condition that limits the soldier's ability to serve, he/she could quickly end up "back on the outside"


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

That gender change was done to a Sgt.  I figure the CF felt that they had invested enough $$$ into him up to that time - that to finance the changes would result in his remaining in the CF as a productive individual.... 

Certainly was an ughlee dude to start with - and not much prettier afterwards


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> As I said Moe... unless there is a pressing psychological reason for them to pay for it.
> 
> But if there is a psych reason for it that is already apparent at enrollment, they won't enroll you to start with



What!!??

So, I want boobs. Wanted boobs when I originally joined too. Are you insinuating that they wouldn't have enrolled me due to those "psyche" issues had they known I wanted boobs.



1) A girl that works a couple offices away from me had breast augmentation after she joined. She paid for it and used her annual leave for recovery due to it's being purely "cosmetic" in nature, but a pshycological thing in the sense that she had low self-esteem and felt "like a guy" due to lack of them (much as how I personally feel).

2) I know people who had tummy tucks paid for, breast reduction paid for AND breast augmentations paid for. For the augmentation that was paid for, seems that her reasonings were the same as the girl I've spoken of in #1, BUT different MO in a different province - same reasons, but one got hers "approved" on pshychological, the other didn't.

As for this affecting one's ability to serve their country (whether it occurs after or pre enrollment ... what a load of el toro poo poo.


----------



## Scott (2 Mar 2009)

...must...not...comment...

...wait...for...Journeyman....he'll say what I am thinking!


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Vern,
Ahem... I feel for ya!  I truly do.
Everyone has different psychological issues... and I mean everyone.  It's a question of how severe the problem is.  While you are most convincing when delivering your opinion on a wide range of subjects, I guess you haven't hit the mark when you talked to the MO about the enlargement procedure.  You might want to check with the base MO on your next posting... MWOs ?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Mar 2009)

I have had a rhinoplasty for medical reasons (nose job), laser eye surgery for non medical reasons and I know of a woman who had breast augmentation and is quite happy now.

I was covered by the military for my nose operation, had to pay out of pocket for my Lasik and she paid out of pocket for her breasts. 

Neither have affected anyone's employability.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2009)

I've had a septoplasty for medical reasons, paid for by DND.

Vern, I think we're talking very severe psych issues.  Low self-esteem, in most cases, does not affect one's ability to serve, but if (or when) it leads to depression, etc, then I'm quite sure it might.

I always thought I would have liked an "enhancement" too but now I really don't care.  At least they won't be sagging to my waist in later years!  :nod:

I'd be more concerned about getting laser treatment for some visible veins on my face (similar to rosacea) but I don't think the CF will cover that.   :-[

Of course, I could always say I have low self-esteem because of it.......


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Mar 2009)

When I am CDS Breast Agmentation for any woman who wants it 

Seriously though if the CF can make an "it" then why not allow woman who want breats agmentaion to get it on CF dime. And before anyone goes crazy I can see rules like min time served etc etc so as not for it to get out of hand. The CF invest a huge chunk of change into it's pers and in return the person invest time and effort why not a little extra reward?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> ...must...not...comment...
> 
> ...wait...for...Journeyman....he'll say what I am thinking!


Why....what enlightenment could I _possibly_ contribute to this thread?   >

I figure her questions have been answered: 
- "Can an applicant to pass the medical exam if she or he had plastic surgery for esthetic purposes?" Yes. 
- "Are members of the CF are allowed to get plastic surgery for esthetic purposes?" Yes, most likely at your own expense, using your leave for recovery time.


In the end, of course, I do agree with Vern:


			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *I want boobs. Wanted boobs when I originally joined too.*


 Me too -- attached to a woman, and pressing against me is just fine; size is no object.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2009)

To answer the questions - yes, you can still enroll, however don't be surprised if more questions about your mental health are asked as to why you had the surgery done.  Also, if some sort of physical impediment resulted from the surgery, such as problems doing pushups for instance, well, that could limit your ability to get in.

Some plastic surgery is on the Spectrum of Care list simply because it can be ordered for medical reasons - rhinoplasty or breast reduction for instance.  However, if you wanted a facelift/tummy tuck/etc done, well, make sure you have annual leave for recovery and some money in your pocket, as that's what will happen.  Also, be aware that any problems that preclude you from doing your job later on as a result of the surgery will leave you responsible for what might happen ie - permanent category resulting in release.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> To answer the questions - yes, you can still enroll, however don't be surprised if more questions about your mental health are asked as to why you had the surgery done.  Also, if some sort of physical impediment resulted from the surgery, such as problems doing pushups for instance, well, that could limit your ability to get in.
> 
> Some plastic surgery is on the Spectrum of Care list simply because it can bucke ordered for medical reasons - rhinoplasty or breast reduction for instance.  However, if you wanted a facelift/tummy tuck/etc done, well, make sure you have annual leave for recovery and some money in your pocket, as that's what will happen.  Also, be aware that any problems that preclude you from doing your job later on as a result of the surgery will leave you responsible for what might happen ie - permanent category resulting in release.
> 
> ...



Nah,

Sister-in-law (just retired). Boobs and tummy tuck courtesy of the Crown.


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nah,
> 
> Sister-in-law (just retired). Boobs and tummy tuck courtesy of the Crown.



What a deal, care to share how the crown took care of it?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2009)

If there's any sort of priority for surgeries being doled out, you'd think it would be to get some people's heads surgically removed from their butts.




.....get away from me with that mirror, dammit. I'm talking about _other_ people


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> What a deal, care to share how the crown took care of it?



Personal opinion?

She should be nominated for an Acadamy Award for her acting abilities.


----------



## benny88 (2 Mar 2009)

I had heard that breast implants were not allowed for combat arms types. Something about saline/silicone/whatever entering the blood stream should one be wounded in the chest.

   This was just something through the rumour mill so don't jump all over me, I realize it may be baloney, but anyone in a medical profession think there is some sense to that?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I had heard that breast implants were not allowed for combat arms types. Something about saline/silicone/whatever entering the blood stream should one be wounded in the chest.


I'm not in the medical profession (although I've watched _House_ -- Hugh Laurie cracks me up). 
I'd be more concerned about copper-jacketed lead entering the blood stream, at a whole bunch of feet/sec, if it was me downrange.


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'd be more concerned about copper-jacketed lead entering the blood stream, at a whole bunch of feet/sec, if it was me downrange.



I hear that can be really uncomfortable...  

As far as the Infantry thing I am pretty sure thats just the typical army rumore BS going around the bays. The plates cover the breast anyway.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Mar 2009)

Well I was watching the show 'Manswers' and I forget which country, but their military pays for breast implants/augmentations


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Mar 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> Well I was watching the show 'Manswers' and I forget which country, but their military pays for breast implants/augmentations



I remember reading an article a couple of years back, saying that the US military covered breast augmentation for its members and their families. There reasoning for covering it was for the military doctor to keep there skills up.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Mar 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> Well I was watching the show 'Manswers' and I forget which country, but their military pays for breast implants/augmentations



Saw the same show, was Australia I think.


----------



## observor 69 (2 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm not in the medical profession (although I've watched _House_ -- Hugh Laurie cracks me up).



Personally I would have gone with the "Although I did stay at a Holiday Inn expres last night."   

And now :
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlCLuIwuVgQ&feature=related


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nah,
> 
> Sister-in-law (just retired). Boobs and tummy tuck courtesy of the Crown.



She must be a hell of a better actress than I was trying to coach you to be  .  She would, however, be the exception, not the rule for getting that sort of work...at least last time I looked at the SoC paper anyways.

MM


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Mar 2009)

:rofl: Journeyman you are funny!

Thank you for all the detailed answers...

I would like to mention that I obviously did not have a breast augmentation, and I was not planning on having one on the crown... even though I am suffering from little boobs too  :nod:

I was just curious about the opinion of the CF.

Thanks, you all made me laugh this morning


----------



## ltmaverick25 (4 Mar 2009)

Ahem, official position on boob policy to follow:!!

Small firm boobs have always been and always will be extremely more desirable then large boobs.  DONT GET FAKE ONES.  The small real ones are so much better!!!

Now look at that, I have acheived the following things:

1) Cured the self esteem issues of those who bear small firm boobs
2) Saved the CF money and greif by not having to deal with boobs
3) Ensured a long lasting future supply of small firm boob bearing women in the CF for me to pursue.....errr.....I mean.....

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Ahem, official position on boob policy to follow:!!
> 
> Small firm boobs have always been and always will be extremely more desirable then large boobs.  DONT GET FAKE ONES.  The small real ones are so much better!!!
> 
> ...



Little ones!!??

How about freakin' non-existant ones!!?? Here's the definition of depression for you:

"I put my bra on backwards in the morning ... and it fits better. Fuck." ArmyVern - 04 mar 2009.

And, you can take that quote to the bank.

















MM: How's that one? Is the tuterage working yet?  8)


----------



## ltmaverick25 (4 Mar 2009)

Its all about the asss anyway, if you have a great asss, nothing else matters!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

Someone has to assess ass' to have assumed this assessment.


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

Well, there goes any hope in hell that I had. I'd fail miserably on the butt assessment too.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (4 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, there goes any hope in hell that I had. I'd fail miserably on the butt assessment too.



Just look at the bright side, you dont have to come up with innovative ways to shoot me down  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Its all about the asss anyway, if you have a great asss, nothing else matters!



Google Sophie Howard, and your opinion will change forever....

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (4 Mar 2009)

A new desktop picture for my computer, thanks Tess.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> A new desktop picture for my computer, thanks Tess.





I knew you would love her mesmerizing blue eyes!

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

Her eyes are blue?


----------



## MP 811 (4 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Certainly was an ughlee dude to start with - and not much prettier afterwards



Hey GEO, I think I know who your talking about.  This guy/gal wouldnt happen to be an air force type posted to a place that rhymes with tinnypeg?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Her eyes are blue?



I think that's what her bio said.

I only read the mags for the articles...

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

Well, I guess I'm okay, then, what with having small, (relatively) firm boobs and a nice a**.
I don't have blue eyes, though.


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm okay, then, what with having small, (relatively) firm boobs and a nice a**.
> I don't have blue eyes, though.



I fear that the "blue eyes" standard is the only one that I meet. Between us, combined into one person, we'd be damn near perfect!!

 >


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I fear that the "blue eyes" standard is the only one that I meet. Between us, combined into one person, we'd be damn near perfect!!
> 
> >



Well I think each of us is!!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (5 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm okay, then, what with having small, (relatively) firm boobs and a nice a**.
> I don't have blue eyes, though.



What are you doing saturday night  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Between us, combined into one person*.....the personality disorders would increase exponentially*



 >


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> >



And, the next time the three of us get together for beers (or tequila/Jack) ... we'll be sure to sit you right nice and snuggly in between the two of us. Thus, you will be effectively splitting our personalities. I'll be the blue-eyed chick to your left (because then my deaf ear will be away from you) and the chick to your right will be the one with T&A. Do enjoy.

You lucky, _lucky_ man.


(Knowing full well that Tess will just plop himself down at our feet as usual).


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

and another thread derailed by hormones...


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> and another thread derailed by hormones...



But, _that's_ precisely it!! I'm convinced - deep down in my 'lil old brain & psyche - that I have NO horomones and ergo the reason that I have no boobs and thus require plastic surgery to get some!!  IE: it's a medical problem!!

 8)




MM: I'm doing my very best here ... am I getting better??  :camo:


----------



## toughenough (6 Mar 2009)

You just cannot beat a highland unit on parade.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

I personally like NATURAL breasts the most be they small or large.

Vern, I think you obviously have psychological issues (wink wink, trying to help out here) that need to be cured with maybe some kind of surgery if it were available?

toughenough: huh?


----------



## beach_bum (6 Mar 2009)

toughenough said:
			
		

> You just cannot beat a highland unit on parade.



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2009)

MP811.... I think so... at least that the last time I heard about she/he/it


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> MP811.... I think so... at least that the last time I heard about she/he/it



All righty then ...

Just to clarify:

He is now a *she*; and, she was never an "it".

Come on guys - please try to maintain a 'lil bit 'o human respectability.  :-\


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

Just to put my two cents in, to me it doesn't matter as long as the SOLDIER can do the job asked of them.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2009)

Having met the Soldier as a man, and dealt with him, off and on for many years, I can only shake my head when I see this same Soldier as a woman.  I know women who aren't all that comfortable with going into the same washroom/lockerroom...

Sorry Vern, I guess I'm a dinosaur on some subjects after all ???


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Having met the Soldier as a man, and dealt with him, off and on for many years, I can only shake my head when I see this same Soldier as a woman.  I know women who aren't all that comfortable with going into the same washroom/lockerroom...
> 
> Sorry Vern, I guess I'm a dinosaur on some subjects after all ???



Perhaps some of those women you know ... flatter themselves too much.

Why in the world would they think that she may be looking at (or even attracted to) them? Ain't that the definition of vanity. She's a girl now because she 'thinks' and 'feels' like one and probably has her whole life.

Wherever she is now, I hope she's happy.


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

And, believe it or not... so do I


----------



## MP 811 (8 Mar 2009)

I dealt with her awhile back on something.  Pleasant enough lady.  Seems to be doing alright and good on her for making a big decision in her life!


----------



## steveyb4342 (9 Mar 2009)

In regards to the firm boobs and a$$es that were being talked about earlier... this thread is useless without pics!  >


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> In regards to the firm boobs and a$$es that were being talked about earlier... this thread is useless without pics!  >



Not gonna happen!  Come to the Ottawa M&G and judge for yourself!  Don't forget, we ladies will be judging, too!


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Mar 2009)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> In regards to the firm boobs and a$$es that were being talked about earlier... this thread is useless without pics!  >



I second that!

 > ,
ironduke57


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2009)

But if you go back to the source of those boob/T&A comments.....you'll see that they'll be bracketing........._me._ 

No pics required; I'll see for myself.   ;D


----------



## Lil_T (10 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not gonna happen!  Come to the Ottawa M&G and judge for yourself!  Don't forget, we ladies will be judging, too!



That's right!


----------



## steveyb4342 (10 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not gonna happen!  Come to the Ottawa M&G and judge for yourself!  Don't forget, we ladies will be judging, too!


I'll be there! .....Assuming you can provide travel from Halifax?    Your drinks are on me  8) hahaha. 


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> .....you'll see that they'll be bracketing........._me._



Not for long Journeyman.....hahaha


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2009)

Sorry, steveyb, checked your profile, you're not old enough.......to drink!


----------



## Lil_T (10 Mar 2009)

another candidate for army.ca  BARELY LEGAL  LOL


----------



## steveyb4342 (12 Mar 2009)

.....hmm going to have to switch that! Can't have that giving me away lol.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

too late dude - you're busted


----------

